# Ryobi router base plate



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Ryobi 2 HP Plunge Router that I bought at home depot. I am looking for a baseplate for it to attach guide bushings. Does anyone know wether the universal type plates they sell at the wood working stores will work? or does anyone have ideas where to search?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

This will fit:
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1201-Plate-Bushing-Routers/dp/B001JEOMN2/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1330732383&sr=1-2
The set comes with diagram and list of router models. For Ryobi PL180 it is three elongated slots. On your router thin plastic plate on the bottom may cover some holes. Look on the top of aluminum base and cut through the plastic if needed. Also, I recommend bushing set with metal tips. There are two versions: all plastic (in the link), and plastic inserts with brass tips.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IMHO, it's not that hard to make your own.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for that link Viktor. I looked at that option. However I have a full set of brass bushings that will not work for that particular plate. I was hoping to find an adapter insert or new plate that will enable me to use them.

NiteWalker, could you give me some pointers or some idea on how to do that? I'd love to give it a go. I have no experience in metalwork though and with the exception of a hacksaw dont think I own any tools for it. So I hope making one doesnt entail messing with metal.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I made mine from 1/4" plexiglass, cut the hole with a hole saw, and good to go.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Once you install the new base, either store bought or shop built, you will need to center the base on the bit. You can buy aftermarket centering cones that will do this.

Some routers come with the centering cone but, the Ryobi possibly did not?

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=router+centering+cone&tag=googhydr-20&index=tools&hvadid=7260030368&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13105265601703038768&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_8jksr7iwz1_e

Good luck!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a new plate at my local ACE hardware store for $15 and I think it came with a set of bushings that fit it. Check it and I think it will fit your router.


----------

